# My dog in Oil Pastels



## fouxey

Hello I am new to this forum, this is a drawing I did of my dog Sway, she is a mixed breed. 
I normally do not use oil pastels, in fact this is first time. I am not sure it's my thing or that I am any good at it, I normally just go with pen/markers or watercolor/colored pencils. But I felt the need to at least try an branch out. I only used a little bit of watercolor/pen for the background for sway's painting. The signature isn't really there, or really that big, it's digital brush; I only use that for online purposes.
Thank you for checking it out  - Kim


----------



## PencilMeIn

I really like this and think you've got lots of talent! This is oil pastel? It looks computer generated. Either way I think you did a great job!


----------



## DonH

Great job on the dog! Oil pastels can be difficult.


----------



## ArtisticLove14

Omg that is wonderful! i could never be able to do that good with oil pastels!


----------



## Rafiwashere

That's absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------

